# still worth riding in march/april (east coast)



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

idk about east coast.. but west coast is definitely worth it..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

The mountains of Northern Vermont (Smugg's, Killington, Stowe) all still have a good base, and have gotten snow as recently as two days ago (stowe reports over 1 foot in the last 48 hours). I went to Smuggs two weeks ago, and it was a great weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

rewind said:


> The mountains of Northern Vermont (Smugg's, Killington, Stowe) all still have a good base, and have gotten snow as recently as two days ago (stowe reports over 1 foot in the last 48 hours). I went to Smuggs two weeks ago, and it was a great weekend.


I forgot to mention southern Vermont, also. Mt. Snow for example is still almost 100% open, and has had over a foot of natural snow sometime in the past 10 days. They also have some of the newest snow gun technology at Mt. Snow, and have been/will be blowing snow for a few weeks still...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Big Boulder stays open until mid april usually, if a resort is open it is always worth it to go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I f you don't mind driving head to northern Vt, they are still in great condition. Global "weirding" is in effect, plus VT has been know for good riding till early April.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

may 6th 2007, killington vt.










so the answer is yes. its still midwinter conditions up there fool.


----------

